# 29er ladies??



## XtremelyYellow (Aug 15, 2010)

So, I'm just really getting into mountain biking and would like to try my hand at XC racing eventually. As I'm looking into buying a new bike soon I was wondering how the fellow lady riders felt about 29ers? At my LBS this weekend they had a few and they seemed huge to me. Of course they were all large and extra large frames too (such a boys sport).

So what's your opinion on the 29ers?

FYI: I'm 5'8" and about 130lbs... By no means petite, but not large either.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

There have been a few threads about this recently. Good info in both of them.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=646739

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=646357


----------



## Elle Elle (Mar 27, 2006)

*Love them*

I made the big switch to 29ers last fall. I now have a hard tail and full suspension and absolutely love them. I am your height (5"8) and a bit heavier (okay I'd kill to be 130) and the medium size Gary Fisher fits great (17 or 17.5 inch). I have so much more confidence on the larger wheels - I can roll over anything. I can climb and descend better than ever and have so much more confidence over technical terrain. I have never had anything close to the foot drag/toe drag that some mention. I have big feet and they aren't even close to the front wheel.

Bottom line - 10 years on 26 inch and I'll never go back to them!


----------



## XtremelyYellow (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you so much for your feedback. I think I'm gonna make the jump. I found a Scott Scale 29er for $950 on craigslist. Going to look at it tomorrow


----------



## Cato (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes...do it! I have a 29'er HT and a 26 FS. The 29'er is my go-to bike for most every ride. Faster, more stable, feels more natural than the smaller wheels. Next bike on my list will be a FS 29'er. You will not regret it, and the Scale is a GREAT bike!


----------



## RLK (Nov 4, 2009)

Love mine, and I'm only 5'4". I've only had it about a month, but I'm already thinking about unloading my 26 FS frame to build up a short-travel FS 29er.


----------



## XtremelyYellow (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks ladies! I bought the Scale last night. Taking it out for my first ride after work (longest day ever!!!)


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

XtremelyYellow said:


> Thanks ladies! I bought the Scale last night. Taking it out for my first ride after work (longest day ever!!!)


That is AWESOME!! I have the same bike - hope you love yours as much as I love mine!! Is it fully geared? Mine's set up as a 1x9 - just curious how you find having a big chain ring and pushing those big wheels??


----------



## loveaz (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a Scott Scale too and love it! Climbing is sooo much better on a 29er!


----------



## slackette (Oct 23, 2009)

I am 5'4 and 130lbs. I rode a small (15) Redline Monocog Flight 29er (steel/rigid/SS) and absolutely LOVED it! Just a heads up that you can get away with a lot lower PSI in tires with the bigger volume of the 29er. The 29er wheels do awesome in the slow technical sections and ever better when climbing! I sadly had to give up mine because of the damage to my wrists from my riding style but hope to have another 29er again, full suspension or a hardtail at least. I got a Felt Virtue II and love it, thinking next year I will get one of their 29ers as their 26 bikes are made solid with great parts.


----------



## mtbchik (Jul 5, 2005)

Count me in as one of the newbie 29'er lovers. Just got a Rocky Mountain Altitude 29er. It is so flipping fast!!! Loves the flats, the steeps, just gotta dial in the small ring for my old, ski racer knees!


----------



## BikerJen (Feb 9, 2009)

Had my 29er for almost a year. So far so good. Some days I missed my 26" Full Squishy, but the 29er rolls very fast and climbs well. I'm 5'10" and have a 19" Gunnar Rockhound. :thumbsup: 

It's fun, if you can you should try before you buy!


----------



## kat71 (Mar 30, 2008)

I am 5'6" and have been riding a GF Paragon for a few years now... and a 14" Fatback (after you add the fatty 26" tires it's really 29"... anyhoo I love the big tires. Besides you can change out the tires and throw some slicks on if you want to take a road trip for a few days or hang with roadies for the day. My only complaint is if your going to head out on an overnighter there is very little or no clearance between panniers and your feet because of the smaller frame size... but you can't have it all...


----------



## bethjim (Aug 2, 2010)

*Uh-oh!*

We worked hard to find a FS MTB for my wife - Beth. 3 months of visiting almost empty bike shops and online research - Finally settled for a 2011 Specialized MYKA Elite in a medium frame. She is 5'2" 120lbs and she loves the bike on our local singletracks. However, I am riding a FS 29er and she hints at being envious of the big wheels! Holy crap, Batman did we screw this up completely?

I'm ready to eat it - but I'm confused about the WSD vs (Tiny) Mens frame in the 29er world. In our shopping trips we got "WSD is just cute squiggly paint jobs" or "It's specific geometry for the woman - a good thing" or "You can do just as well on a small mens' 29er". The MYKA hardtail 29er got her attention earlier this year but we live in an area where you gotta order it to try it. Anyone got any info/review on this one? Anyone riding a FS 29er they love - men's or WSD?

For now we're riding as hard as we can and really enjoying the time together.
It's just this nagging "Oh Crap, We should have gotten Beth into a 29er" regret....Thinking about waiting for the 2011 model year to fully kick in and visiting every bike store in the state of VA on our holiday travels to try and get her onto a suitable 29er.

Our local Trek folks thought a small framed Gary Fisher HiFi Deluxe would be good for her but of course they did not have (or plan to have) one on the floor. That happens to be my ride in a 19" frame.

Anybody got some ideas/suggestions on this?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## godsang (May 24, 2010)

Jim,
I know a guy who has a 29 in full suspension and loves it. The bigger wheels take the hits better than the 26inch ones. Of course it's slower in very tight twisty stuff, but I guess it's a tradeoff. 

Xtremely Yellow, I have a 26 inch full suspension Specialized Safire and I just got a 29 inch hard tail Specialized Stumpjumper. The 26 inch Safire is great for rocky technical spots. Plus you descend so much more confidently. I love my HT though. It climbs so much faster than the FS. The 29 inch wheels roll over things better. I am 5'8" and 135 pounds. The 29 inch bike I got is 19 inches. I think an 18 inch would have been perfect if there was such a thing, but I got a great deal on the bike used. Besides, you can do a lot by shortening the stem, changing the rise in the stem, using handle bars with a rise or with swept back handles. All this can make a bike that feels big end up feeling smaller. Is your 29 inch bike a hard tail or full suspension?


----------



## azmtb31 (Jan 18, 2009)

29ers rule, I thought it was hype for a while but then I rode one,
and I love it! Just lakes everything so smooth


----------



## azmtb31 (Jan 18, 2009)

29ers rule, I thought it was hype for a while but then I rode one,
and I love it! Just makes everything so smooth....


----------



## timewizard (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm 5'8" and I ride a 17.5 GF Rumblefish it is awesome. The 29er made me a better rider it rolls over everything with ease. Go for the 29er!


----------



## McKraut (Nov 8, 2010)

my girlfriend and i recently picked up bikes for trails around the DFW area (we're still pretty passive riders and doing it more for exercise than figuring out perfect lines, etc.)... i got a fairly light (~23 lbs) 26' aluminum hardtail, and she ended up going with a 26' aluminum full suspension (rockshox) that's around 28lbs (which she thinks is quite heavy in comparison). she had been on the fence about going with a hardtail 29er, though, but was just concerned that it wouldn't corner as well and possibly climb as well also. we keep hearing so much good stuff about them, though, that now we're both starting to question whether she should have gone with a 29er... and, at 5'9", she's plenty tall for one, too. i guess most of my question is what reasons or benefits can i point out to her about the 26' so that she doesn't think it's so inferior? it's also worth noting that this is her first real bike, and she's now 33. and i guess i ended up getting a 26' just because that's what i had been used to (so i feel responsible for her getting a 26 also). i think we're just a little worried that we just sunk a lot of money for something that she won't end up liking as much as 29er bikes.

edit: i meant to add that i was thinking in the entry level range... something like
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantom29_elite_xi.htm
or
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain_hardtail/fisher_29er/mamba/


----------



## Nerdgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

McKraut said:


> i guess most of my question is what reasons or benefits can i point out to her about the 26' so that she doesn't think it's so inferior?


I admit, I love my fully rigid 29er singlespeed. Having said that, I do think there are real advantages to your gf with a FS 26er. Gross generalisation: most women I know have more issues with confidence than with actual technical skill, especially as they're just starting to ride. The full squish bike will give her the confidence to know that she can ride stuff, and in turn, the riding will be easier and more fun (faster = easier). Usually, a 29er is not a first bike. Yes, it carves and rolls beautifully, but you really notice any difference when you're going fast. I say, enjoy the full squish bike for 3-4 years, then contemplate a 29er.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

McKraut said:


> and, at 5'9", she's plenty tall for one, too.


Being great for tall women is actually one of the "secret" benefits of 29ers, particularly in XC bikes. If your girlfriend is of typical women's proportions (short torso, long legs), one of the things she might find tough in a 26 inch MTB is getting her saddle-to-handlebar relationship right. Often, tall women end going with riser bars, riser stems in order to get their bars higher on their 26. With 29, the headtube is higher due to the taller wheel and fork, so tall women are better able to adjust that relationship between their saddle height and bar height. The net result is the ability to use fewer spacers and a straight bar, which can improve handling, depending upon your preferences.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

bethjim said:


> Anyone riding a FS 29er they love - men's or WSD?


Yep. Size small Niner R.I.P. 9


----------



## skiphreaknj (Jul 15, 2009)

bethjim said:


> We worked hard to find a FS MTB for my wife - Beth. 3 months of visiting almost empty bike shops and online research - Finally settled for a 2011 Specialized MYKA Elite in a medium frame. She is 5'2" 120lbs and she loves the bike on our local singletracks. However, I am riding a FS 29er and she hints at being envious of the big wheels! Holy crap, Batman did we screw this up completely?
> 
> I'm ready to eat it - but I'm confused about the WSD vs (Tiny) Mens frame in the 29er world. In our shopping trips we got "WSD is just cute squiggly paint jobs" or "It's specific geometry for the woman - a good thing" or "You can do just as well on a small mens' 29er". The MYKA hardtail 29er got her attention earlier this year but we live in an area where you gotta order it to try it. Anyone got any info/review on this one? Anyone riding a FS 29er they love - men's or WSD?
> 
> ...


I'm 5'2", 125 lbs, and I ride a GF Hi-Fi Deluxe small. I just make the standover height. My LBS measured me prior and had me try one of the Paragons to get an idea - I had to wait for the LBS to find one for me/get it - but it was well worth the wait. I rarely touch my 26er now - I only have it as "back up".


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi all, I'm new here and fairly new to mountain biking. I recently got a Trek/Gary Fisher Marlin and love it. I'm 5'6" and ride a 17.5" frame. I gave the 26er to my son to use as a commuter bike at college. I won't be riding it anymore!


----------



## timewizard (Nov 21, 2009)

The only down fall with the 29er that I have found is it does require more body english because of the larger wheels, its a better upper body workout.:yesnod: I love my bike more and more evertime I ride it.


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

i just put some money down on the Salsa Spearfish 29er. I can't wait. I've never ridden one before but after reading these posts I am looking forward to seeing what the differences are between that and my 26 SPecialized Epic. the Spearfish, I have to say , is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## smace (Sep 4, 2010)

Ordered a Gary Fisher Hi-Fi 15 inch for my wife for her 40th Birthday. We went to a Trek demo ride and she fell in love with the bike. I was shocked because she is small 5 3 120lbs and she said it made her feel like she could go over anything. I can't wait for her B-Day to give it to her.


----------



## Starbuck50 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey there! I'm a new convert to the9r as well. Bought a Cannondale Flash a couple weeks ago. It's sitting in my living room and I cannot wait to get out and ride!! Come on spring. I am 5 ft 6 and much to my surprise it's a med frame and feels great. I have only been riding a year and a bit, i looking forward to twhe new challenge of learning to finesse the 9r!


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

My Salsa Spearfish is IN!!! I pick it up today!!! I'll post pics!!! I am excited!!! Can you tell!!!


----------



## cosc (Jan 18, 2011)

Anna, so glad your wait is over for your Salsa. I hope the weather cooperates for some great first rides. We'll be waiting for the first peeks of your bike.

I have enjoyed browsing this women's thread, learning and receiving inspiration.
I'm new to mountain biking, but have been a road rider for many years. 

Last autumn I bought a bianchi 29er Sok. I really like it and it gives this new mt. biker a lot of confidence for my level of riding. I'm 5'7 1/2 " and ride a small which is 17". I have long legs and short torso so the sizing worked for me.


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

First ride (finally!) today. I LIKE 29ers. It rode over everything. It was a little weird being so upright at first but I'll get used to it. I am hooked on my Spearfish aka the Sea Kitten. (See, PETA asked the town of Spearfish, who the bike is named after, to change its name to something a little less violent towards fish. They suggested the Sea Kittens for the high school mascot. I think the name is pretty cool , so my bike is the Sea Kitten!)
If you are wondering why the fork is green, it isn't a stock fork and it was blindingly ugly white, so I wrapped electrical tape around it and added pink flower stickers. (Painting would have voided the warranty).I also got 3 gears in the front so that I could have twist shifts which I prefer. wow--love this bike!


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

Super sick!!!!


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

annamagpie said:


> First ride (finally!) today. I LIKE 29ers. It rode over everything. It was a little weird being so upright at first but I'll get used to it. I am hooked on my Spearfish aka the Sea Kitten. (See, PETA asked the town of Spearfish, who the bike is named after, to change its name to something a little less violent towards fish. They suggested the Sea Kittens for the high school mascot. I think the name is pretty cool , so my bike is the Sea Kitten!)
> If you are wondering why the fork is green, it isn't a stock fork and it was blindingly ugly white, so I wrapped electrical tape around it and added pink flower stickers. (Painting would have voided the warranty).I also got 3 gears in the front so that I could have twist shifts which I prefer. wow--love this bike!


Gorgeous bike! What size is it vs how tall are you?


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

wuzilla said:


> Gorgeous bike! What size is it vs how tall are you?


It is a medium frame (18 inches) and I am 5'8". On the Salsa size chart I was right in the middle of small and medium frame, but the shop couldn't get a small, so medium I went! I think it is fine though. (OH I cannot wait to get out on it again!)


----------



## cosc (Jan 18, 2011)

Your Sea Kitten looks like she fits right in with the pine forest. Very sleek bike.
I know what you mean about feeling high up, like on stilts.
I rode my 29er today for my first bike ride of the year. 
Sounds like weather will be cooperating for another ride tomorrow. Yea:thumbsup:


----------



## Lucyvet (Feb 18, 2011)

I love your Salsa, annamagpie!

I am just getting back into biking after moving to the US and for various reasons leaving my Specialized FSR in the UK. I am 5'9" and got a 19" 2011 Gary Fisher Marlin, picked it up from the LBS yesterday. I know it's not the greatest (I wanted to save money towards a good full suspension bike) but I'm having fun with the 29er experience and am so glad I bought it! I rode yesterday and today and it feels great


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

Lucyvet said:


> I love your Salsa, annamagpie!
> 
> I am just getting back into biking after moving to the US and for various reasons leaving my Specialized FSR in the UK. I am 5'9" and got a 19" 2011 Gary Fisher Marlin, picked it up from the LBS yesterday. I know it's not the greatest (I wanted to save money towards a good full suspension bike) but I'm having fun with the 29er experience and am so glad I bought it! I rode yesterday and today and it feels great


Lucyvet--I lived in Yorkshire YEARS ago. I miss England and want to go back some day. This time, with my bike! Where were you in the UK?


----------



## Lucyvet (Feb 18, 2011)

I love Yorkshire! I grew up mainly in Sussex, but we lived in Yorkshire (Northallerton) for a few years, then before I came to the US I was in the Gloucestershire/South Wales area. Now I live in Florida (DH is American) and am missing hills lol! It's a lot better for my profession here so I doubt we'll ever live there permanently again, but it was a great place to grow up, and for biking!


----------

